# Partner visa Evidence



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

I am actually stuck on putting some of my evidence together and don't know what to do. I am presently in Australia and live with my partner and her parents. we paid a certain amount each week to her parents to help out with the rent. I am not listed on the lease agreement, but my partner is. The difficult thing here is that all utility bills are in her parents name since they paid for them. How do I provide such evidence as the bills since they do not come in our name? I am confuse. Can someone advice please?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

you'll probably have alot more than you think. 
do u have a phone bill thats listed to that address? how did u share your finances...do u have a joint account or did transfers between each others accounts. have u been on holidays together where u can show photos, travel insurance, namea for hotels, boarding passes etc
get your partners parents to write a stat dec stating that u both live there as a defacto couple and that things are in their names.
you will.still have to provide a good amount of other.evidence since your losing abit for this section..


----------



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Ozzy for the reply. Yes we have some evidence like joint bank account, joint membership of a sporting club, tax invoices of hotel we slept, tax invoice for sporting club we visited, Birthday cards from the family to me, invitation to an event. We are also expected a baby in December. I am also trying to get a library cards and video club card. I also have photos with my partner and her friends and families. what more do you advise?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

thats good. do u have each other listed as emergency contacts at place of work etc, registeted the relationship, beneficiaries etc all that is good too. i guess with a baby on the way proves alot lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Having a baby together waives the 12 month living together requirement anyway once the baby is born. So if you need to apply now, you'll need to evidence the full 12 months, but if you wait until December you won't need to. Also, how long have you guys been living together? If by December you will have been living together two years or more, if you wait until the baby is born, you'd qualify to go straight to permanent residency instead of having to go the temporary visa route.

It sounds like you have some good evidence. Have you both been receiving mail at the same address? If you can show one piece of mail addressed to you, and one piece of mail addressed to your partner, sent to the same address, for each month you were living there together, that would be evidence. It doesn't have to necessarily be bills, though those carry more weight.


----------



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

Hi College girl,
No amount of words can adequately express my gratitude for all the help you folks have given me. I am truly grateful.
I have been living with my partner since 15 September 2012 to present. I didn't expect to one day go through this process as I did previously applied for protection visa. All my letters did go through to my cousin's address previously. so far, I have only received one letter at our current address. My table of content below will give you an idea of what I have collected so far:

DE-FACTO VISA APPLICATION
Table of content

1- Cover letter
a) Partner Visa Application Checklist

2. Proof Of Identity
a) 2 recent passport size photographs
b) certified copy of passport
c) certified copy of birth certificate

3. Evidence Of Sponsor's Identity & Status-
a) 2 recent passport size photographs
b) certified copy of passport
c) certified copy of full birth certificate
d) Proof of Sponsor's Eligibility (Tax Assessment Notice,Payslips,and Letter from Employer...) Not collected. Partner don't work.
e) Sponsor Statement
4. Character Check
a) original AFP Police Report
5) Medical
6) Application forms 
a) DIAC Application form 40SP
b) DIAC Application form 47SP
c) Form 80
d) Form 888

Evidence of genuine & continuing relationship
7) Financial aspects of the relationship
a) Joint bank account statements 
b) Sponsor's bank account statements from Australia 
c) Joint electricity bills *(In sponsor’s parents name)
d) Cable bills in sponsor's name **(In sponsor’s parents name)

8) The nature of the household
a) Statement (explaining the following supporting documents, outlining how the housework is distributed)
b) correspondence addressed to us 
c) Statutory declaration from sponsor’s parent stating we live with them


9) Social context of the relationship
a) Statutory declaration from friends and family members (Statutory Declaration Form 888) 
b) Evidence of joint travel (hotel tax invoices...)
c) evidence of joint participation ( 2 library cards, 2 cards for membership at a sporting club. 2 cards for membership to video club)
d) History of relationship (Sponsor and Applicant)
e) Photos with friends and families
f) Birth certificate of child born out of De-facto relationship

10) The Nature Of Commitment To Each Other
Statement (explaining the following supporting documents)
- registered relationship certificate
(evidence of email contact in time of separation/ evidence of super beneficiary)

Thanks once again for all your help


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Only one letter to your current address might be an issue. It looks like you guys have lots of evidence your relationship is genuine, but pretty much none (other than statements from parents who DIAC will see as potentially biased) that you live together. Any chance you could collect some evidence (correspondence to you at this address, for example) over the next few months while you wait for the baby's birth?


----------



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I have received many more letters at this address. Thanks for your timely intervention. One more thing. My original visa have the condition "No further Stay", do i need to apply to wave the condition before applying for my defacto visa?


----------



## bottleit (Oct 22, 2013)

monkonjay said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have received many more letters at this address. Thanks for your timely intervention. One more thing. My original visa have the condition "No further Stay", do i need to apply to wave the condition before applying for my defacto visa?


Hello,

When I started my evidence collection I was concerned that I had no real evidence of living together as our house is I'm my name and so are all bills (it was all set up before we met and was too much hastle to change it!). Our joint statement saved the day (i hope!). It showed:
1 the bank had the two of us living at same address
2 the fact we had a joint account
3 both salaries are and have been paid into the account
4 though bills were in my name they were paid out of the account we both paid onto.
Within your personal statement explain why there are no bills in either name but say that you are living with folks and that your joint account shows that x amount goes out each month to pay for your bed and board from your joint finances.

I hope the above works and helps.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

monkonjay said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have received many more letters at this address. Thanks for your timely intervention. One more thing. My original visa have the condition "No further Stay", do i need to apply to wave the condition before applying for my defacto visa?


Oh yikes... you didn't mention that. Yes, you would need that waived in order to apply onshore. You may want to do a consult with a migration agent because I don't believe they waive that very often.


----------



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

Hi College girl,
Thanks for the reply once again. I have just read that the condition may be waive on compassionate grounds. Does having a child not a enough grounds to waive this condition on?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

All you can do is try. I'd suggest getting a MARA-registered agent involved if you can. They can help you create a strong case for waiving the condition.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Monkojay
I always avoided an agent and did everything myself until something unexpected happened. You may find it cheaper to use an agent (it cost me $750) which was definitely cheaper than a plane flight. Just think about
I used Mark Northam from this forum and everything went well for my fiancée and I


----------



## monkonjay (May 27, 2013)

I do have a migration agent that is working along with me on this. I hope that a strong case will be presented to waive my no further stay condition. Thanks everyone for your contribution.


----------

